# Palmeiras estão a morrer em Portugal



## Dan (1 Fev 2010 às 11:48)

> Um escaravelho vermelho, de nome científico Rhynchophorus ferrugineus, apresenta-se como o responsável pela mortandade que, apesar de estar a espalhar-se pelo país, é na região de Setúbal e no Algarve que atinge proporções mais alarmantes.
> 
> «Estão a desaparecer árvores centenárias, emblemáticas do património da região» – lamenta Entrudo Fernandes, responsável pelos Serviços de Agricultura e Pescas da Direcção Regional do Algarve.
> 
> A origem do problema remonta aos anos 90, quando a palmeira dactylifera começou a ser importada do Egipto. «A espécie trouxe com ela o escaravelho que se revelou mortal para a palmeira mais comum no Algarve, a Phoenix canariensis», explicou ao SOL o especialista em agronomia.



Sol


----------



## ecobcg (1 Fev 2010 às 11:59)

Um pouco por todo o Algarve o cenário é mesmo esse! Palmeiras mortas, secas, prontas a vir abaixo! Digamos que é uma praga que está dificil de controlar (aliás, daqui a pouco estará controlada, pois não haverão mais palmeiras para o escaravelho "comer"!)!


----------



## Redfish (1 Fev 2010 às 13:40)

Realmente é um cenario bastante desolador por todo o ALgarve

O tratamento existente para alem de ser caro não garante a protecção total da Palmeira.

_Vamos esperar mas o mais certo é o fim das Palmeiras no Algarve.:_disgust:


----------



## frederico (1 Fev 2010 às 17:53)

Para quem não sabe, uma das espécies de palmeira (a P. Canariensis, se não me engano) é um símbolo da paisagem algarvia, pelo menos desde meados do século XIX. Antigamente, as palmeiras surgiam junto dos montes agrícolas das famílias rurais de posses mais elevadas e eram um símbolo de riqueza.


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Fev 2010 às 20:39)

Após várias tentativas na procura de um artigo que li há já alguns meses no EL País (ES) na versão de papel (infelizmente sem sucesso em encontrá-lo nos arquivos do site), já apontava para esse problema com inúmeras ocorrências um pouco por todo o litoral mediterrânico espanhol, contudo parecia haver uma particularidade que se destacava e que apesar de ainda em fase de teste, (não sei se concluído) aparentemente apontava no sentido de que tal problema afectava maior número de palmeiras que careciam da habitual manutenção do corte de ramos velhos na base da folhagem e se tal não fosse feito, os mesmos criariam substâncias orgânicas que atrairiam, permitiam o alojamento e garantia de alimento a tais parasitas, constituindo assim uma ameaça a uma espécie que também apresenta alguma fragilidade.

Se ali ao lado esse corte é desde há muito utilizado também para fortalecimento da própria espécie, agora "penso" que seja obrigatório porque afinal é uma das muitas imagens de marca paisagísticas e culturais que identificam um pouco de toda a bacia mediterrânica.

Por cá, quer seja essa a razão ou nem por isso, não raro se observa que só há poucos anos essa manutenção tem sido efectuada, mas muita negligência nesse sentido ainda se verifica!


----------



## Agreste (1 Fev 2010 às 23:02)

Pessoalmente não me desgosta o desaparecimento das palmeiras. Não tem utilidade prática. Aprecio mais as amendoeiras que estão em flor apesar do abandono do campo.


----------



## joseoliveira (3 Fev 2010 às 01:27)

Agreste disse:


> Pessoalmente não me desgosta o desaparecimento das palmeiras. Não tem utilidade prática. Aprecio mais as amendoeiras que estão em flor apesar do abandono do campo.



É uma opinião com direito a ser respeitada, mas para além da sua utilidade ser discutível, não invalida que tratando-se de um elemento paisagístico e integrado no nosso património cultural deva ser negligenciado!


----------



## belem (3 Fev 2010 às 13:50)

joseoliveira disse:


> É uma opinião com direito a ser respeitada, mas para além da sua utilidade ser discutível, não invalida que tratando-se de um elemento paisagístico e integrado no nosso património cultural deva ser negligenciado!



Concordo perfeitamente. Algumas pessoas também não têm qualquer utilidade prática para o nosso planeta, pois existem em locais  onde não são nativas, mas no entanto por cá continuam a usufruir dos seus recursos, sem contribuir em nada para sua preservação. Claro que a sua existência deve ser respeitada, pois espera-se sempre que um dia isso mude!
Quanto às palmeiras das canárias e as tamareiras, são muito próximas geneticamente e isso tem as suas vantagens mas também os seus inconvenientes ( como atesta este problema com o escaravelho).
Eu lembro-me de observar escaravelhos a reproduzirem-se dentro de tâmaras em estado de decomposição, mas não sei se será a mesma espécie.  Pelo menos a palmeira das canárias já a tenho observado a crescer de forma espontânea e a reproduzir-se com sucesso em zonas florestais, aqui próximas de Lisboa ( e sem qualquer problema até agora), mas nunca de forma abusiva ou de maneira incontrolável como as acácias. Já em relação à tamareira, já vi algumas em zonas florestais, mas aparentemente foram plantadas por pessoas, não havendo provas ainda da sua reprodução ( mas já vi algumas frutificarem). São palmeiras que se notam sobretudo em jardins. No Hospital Egas Moniz, existem umas tamareiras enormes que já frutificaram, por exemplo.


----------



## stormy (3 Fev 2010 às 14:12)

as tamareiras ( phoenix dactilifera), reproduzem-se e frutificam bem nas areas do sul, com verões quentes e invernos com poucas geadas ou frios intensos pouco permanente, são muito tolerantes á seca e á salinidade, como as suas irmãs das canarias.
as tamareiras são um pouco menos resistentes ao frio que as P.canarienis.
as palmeiras de leque, as phoenix e as palmeiras das vassouras são seguramente as que melhor se dão em portugal, e eu considero-as espontaneas.
tambem há varias outras como o coqueiro-de-santa-catarina, que contra o que se pensava, conseguem resistir muito bem no nosso pais, nomeadmente no litoral a sul de lisboa ( há um exemplar em excelente estado em grandola, e em lisboa e no algarve, varios).
suponho que as palmeiras, embora um pouco ameaçadas pelo escaravelho, conseguirão subsistir


----------



## Agreste (3 Fev 2010 às 19:52)

joseoliveira disse:


> É uma opinião com direito a ser respeitada, mas para além da sua utilidade ser discutível, não invalida que tratando-se de um elemento paisagístico e integrado no nosso património cultural deva ser negligenciado!



Não concordo. Não são um elemento paisagístico nem cultural. São uma adaptação pouco feliz e como digo nenhum rendimento se pode retirar dessa espécie.


----------



## belem (3 Fev 2010 às 20:15)

stormy disse:


> as tamareiras ( phoenix dactilifera), reproduzem-se e frutificam bem nas areas do sul, com verões quentes e invernos com poucas geadas ou frios intensos pouco permanente, são muito tolerantes á seca e á salinidade, como as suas irmãs das canarias.
> as tamareiras são um pouco menos resistentes ao frio que as P.canarienis.
> as palmeiras de leque, as phoenix e as palmeiras das vassouras são seguramente as que melhor se dão em portugal, e eu considero-as espontaneas.
> tambem há varias outras como o coqueiro-de-santa-catarina, que contra o que se pensava, conseguem resistir muito bem no nosso pais, nomeadmente no litoral a sul de lisboa ( há um exemplar em excelente estado em grandola, e em lisboa e no algarve, varios).
> suponho que as palmeiras, embora um pouco ameaçadas pelo escaravelho, conseguirão subsistir



Esse coqueiro vejo-o em jardins aqui perto. Outra palmeira que gosto de ver nos jardins é a palmeira dos viajantes ( tem este nome porque já tirou a sede a exploradores, que bebiam a água das chuvas contida nas suas enormes palmas). O coqueiro propriamente dito só vi 1 exemplar adulto até hoje aqui perto de Lisboa ( na Madeira são mais frequentes).
São plantas claramente megatérmicas e muito mais exigentes que a maioria das outras plantas em termos de temperaturas elevadas.


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Fev 2010 às 02:42)

Agreste disse:


> Não concordo. Não são um elemento paisagístico nem cultural. São uma adaptação pouco feliz e como digo nenhum rendimento se pode retirar dessa espécie.



Parece estar implícito nesta resposta, demasiado simples ou até mesmo lacónica, sem elementos suficientes que a sustentem, um conceito puramente negacionista!

Se por algum motivo em particular não achasse qualquer utilidade na existência das ervas daninhas no meu jardim, que até poderiam sufocar de alguma forma as plantas que lá coloquei, comprometendo assim o seu crescimento e tornando-as vulneráveis a certas pragas, também poderia desejar que tais ervas não existissem!
Isto não significa que haja qualquer legitimidade em sequer pensar que este tipo de vegetação devia ser erradicada do planeta, o que aliás em termos práticos, não adiantava nada alimentar esse desejo...


----------



## belem (4 Fev 2010 às 13:31)

joseoliveira disse:


> Parece estar implícito nesta resposta, demasiado simples ou até mesmo lacónica, sem elementos suficientes que a sustentem, um conceito puramente negacionista!
> 
> Se por algum motivo em particular não achasse qualquer utilidade na existência das ervas daninhas no meu jardim, que até poderiam sufocar de alguma forma as plantas que lá coloquei, comprometendo assim o seu crescimento e tornando-as vulneráveis a certas pragas, também poderia desejar que tais ervas não existissem!
> Isto não significa que haja qualquer legitimidade em sequer pensar que este tipo de vegetação devia ser erradicada do planeta, o que aliás em termos práticos, não adiantava nada alimentar esse desejo...



Eu até acho as ervas daninhas cada vez mais úteis, desde que algo controladas ( mas nunca em demasia) por vários motivos.
Tanto são usadas para compostagem, enriquecem os solos ( o trevo por exemplo é excelente nesse aspecto), como protegem as culturas de muitos insectos, pois estes assim têm as plantas com que se alimentar ( pois nesse local evoluíram durante milhões de anos para se alimentar dessas mesmas plantas) deixando as nossas culturas em paz. Imagine-se que uma das borboletas mais bonitas e cada vez mais raras da Europa  pôe os seus ovos nas urtigas ( o pavão diurno) !
Algumas destas ditas ervas daninhas, por vezes até são plantas aromáticas e com amplo uso contra várias doenças.
As palmeiras das canárias, são um exemplo claro de uma palmeira que há muitos anos está integrada nas paisagens mediterrânicas, portanto é inegável o seu importante papel ornamental, decorativo e paisagístico. Além de que possuem a conveniente vantagem de  não constituírem alguma praga, serem resistentes  e não precisarem de quaisquer cuidados, salvo raríssimas excepções. Dizer que não se pode tirar qualquer proveito de uma planta destas, quando até se pode ( as palmas são usadas para diversos fins e perguntem aos viveiristas se não rende vender palmeiras) parece-me um conceito um pouco exagerado.
Em Sintra, tive uma vez a fazer registos de fauna debaixo de uma palmeira destas  ( um exemplar adulto que estava no meio da floresta) e imagine-se que tinha vários caracóis, lesmas, salamandras de pintas ( espécie protegida) e  grilos a viverem junto ao seu tronco e raízes.


----------



## stormy (4 Fev 2010 às 13:54)

belem disse:


> Eu até acho as ervas daninhas cada vez mais úteis, desde que algo controladas ( mas nunca em demasia) por vários motivos.
> Tanto são usadas para compostagem, enriquecem os solos ( o trevo por exemplo é excelente nesse aspecto), como protegem as culturas de muitos insectos, pois estes assim têm as plantas com que se alimentar ( pois nesse local evoluíram durante milhões de anos para se alimentar dessas mesmas plantas) deixando as nossas culturas em paz. Imagine-se que uma das borboletas mais bonitas e cada vez mais raras da Europa  pôe os seus ovos nas urtigas ( o pavão diurno) !
> Algumas destas ditas ervas daninhas, por vezes até são plantas aromáticas e com amplo uso contra várias doenças.
> As palmeiras das canárias, são um exemplo claro de uma palmeira que há muitos anos está integrada nas paisagens mediterrânicas, portanto é inegável o seu importante papel ornamental, decorativo e paisagístico. Além de que possuem a conveniente vantagem de  não constituírem alguma praga, serem resistentes  e não precisarem de quaisquer cuidados, salvo raríssimas excepções. Dizer que não se pode tirar qualquer proveito de uma planta destas, quando até se pode ( as palmas são usadas para diversos fins e perguntem aos viveiristas se não rende vender palmeiras) parece-me um conceito um pouco exagerado.
> Em Sintra, tive uma vez a fazer registos de fauna debaixo de uma palmeira destas  ( um exemplar adulto que estava no meio da floresta) e imagine-se que tinha vários caracóis, lesmas, salamandras de pintas ( espécie protegida) e  grilos a viverem junto ao seu tronco e raízes.



concordo
muitas especies colonizaram o nosso pais desde há seculos, provindas de outros locais do mundo (oliveiras, ficus, palmaceas, herbaceas, leguminosas, etc...inumeras e incontaveis especies que nao sao nativas) e que se deram bem sem projudicar a fauna e flora autocone...mesmo animais, como papagaios e periquitos, bicos de lacre, etc hoje vivem em harmonia com a nossa fauna e flora.
já especies como a arvore do incenso, os eucaliptos, certos cactos, insenctos, etc,  devem ser controladas e acompanhadas não vão causar problemas..
de tudo o pior mesmo são as acacias e o nematodo do pinheiro


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Fev 2010 às 17:34)

belem disse:


> Eu até acho as ervas daninhas cada vez mais úteis, desde que algo controladas ( mas nunca em demasia) por vários motivos...



*belem*, atenção que não disse que não encontrava qualquer utilidade nesta espécie herbácea, bem pelo contrário, quanto ao resto que mencionas jamais poderia discordar: 
"*Se por algum motivo em particular não achasse qualquer utilidade* na existência das ervas daninhas no meu jardim..."



stormy disse:


> concordo
> muitas espécies colonizaram o nosso pais desde há séculos, provindas de outros locais do mundo (oliveiras, figos, palmaceas, herbáceas, leguminosas, etc...inúmeras e incontáveis espécies que não são nativas)



Entre elas estão obviamente as amendoeiras!


----------



## Agreste (4 Fev 2010 às 21:10)

joseoliveira disse:


> Entre elas estão obviamente as amendoeiras!



As palmeiras não despertam em mim o mesmo interesse contemplativo que as amendoeiras, os castanheiros, as nogueiras, os medronheiros e claro os sobreiros... Não as considero nobres nem economicamente rentáveis. No mesmo nível estão os jacarandás, outra aberração dos nossos espaços verdes...


----------



## belem (4 Fev 2010 às 21:19)

joseoliveira disse:


> *belem*, atenção que não disse que não encontrava qualquer utilidade nesta espécie herbácea, bem pelo contrário, quanto ao resto que mencionas jamais poderia discordar:
> "*Se por algum motivo em particular não achasse qualquer utilidade* na existência das ervas daninhas no meu jardim..."



Eu sei que não dissestes. 








Agreste disse:


> As palmeiras não despertam em mim o mesmo interesse contemplativo que as amendoeiras, os castanheiros, as nogueiras, os medronheiros e claro os sobreiros... Não as considero nobres nem economicamente rentáveis. No mesmo nível estão os jacarandás, outra aberração dos nossos espaços verdes...



Bom já vi que tens a tua opinião e há que respeitar.
Mas dizes que não são economicamente rentáveis...
Tens a ideia quanto custa um exemplar adulto e a procura que tem?


----------



## blood4 (4 Fev 2010 às 21:34)

as palmeiras não são rentáveis?
se comprares um a tamanho médio ja não te fica nada barato
respeito a tua opinião
mas nao concordo
as palmeiras sao das espécies mais bonitas que ha
e além disso admiro as suas caracteristicas de defesa contra o vento
quando ha furacoes das poucas árvores em pé são as palmeiras


----------



## AnDré (4 Fev 2010 às 21:58)

As palmeiras podem não ser rentáveis, no que diz respeito ao fruto e à madeira. Mas ao nível paisagístico, eu encontro-lhes bastante valor. Principalmente nas praias e junto à costa.

Aliás, palmeiras, praias, sol... Para mim combinam na perfeição.

Já para jardins urbanos existem opções mais económicas e que por vezes se enquadram melhor na arquitectura do bairro ou cidade. É que uma palmeira adulta custa para cima de 2000€...


----------



## belem (4 Fev 2010 às 22:13)

AnDré disse:


> As palmeiras podem não ser rentáveis, no que diz respeito ao fruto e à madeira. Mas ao nível paisagístico, eu encontro-lhes bastante valor. Principalmente nas praias e junto à costa.
> 
> Aliás, palmeiras, praias, sol... Para mim combinam na perfeição.
> 
> Já para jardins urbanos existem opções mais económicas e que por vezes se enquadram melhor na arquitectura do bairro ou cidade. É que uma palmeira adulta custa para cima de 2000€...



As palmeiras são muito rentáveis pelo seu valor ornamental.
Já tenho visto ofertas bem superiores a 5000 euros, ( isto há 10 anos atrás, sensivelmente) para um exemplar adulto normal, que nem sequer estava à venda. E isto com o arranque e transporte já pagos.


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Fev 2010 às 01:27)

AnDré disse:


> As palmeiras podem não ser rentáveis, no que diz respeito ao fruto e à *madeira*.
> 
> Aliás, palmeiras, praias, sol... Para mim combinam na perfeição.



Sobretudo quanto à madeira, não é mesmo rentável pelo simples facto de o seu tronco (se assim se puder chamar) não ser constituído por matéria lenhosa mas por um emaranhado de fibras que acima de tudo lhe confere enorme segurança suportando fortes oscilações aquando do surgimento de ventos de tempestade muito fortes, particularidade que muitas outras espécies não teriam nessas circunstâncias!

Quanto ao cenário que apresentas, não podia ser melhor...


----------



## irpsit (6 Fev 2010 às 14:03)

Nunca fui muito contra as espécies invasivas. O verdadeiro problema é a destruição das nativas e terrenos postos a nu, que depois são colonizadas por essas invasoras. 

Sempre achei pior a destruição da biodiversidade e dos habitats.
Deveríamos focar os nossos esforços na preservação desses.

A natureza tenta rapidamente evitar os solos a descoberto, e nós deveríamos fazer o mesmo (mas obviamente não com mais cimento, estradas e prédios, mas sim com plantas, florestas, jardins...)



joseoliveira disse:


> *belem*, atenção que não disse que não encontrava qualquer utilidade nesta espécie herbácea, bem pelo contrário, quanto ao resto que mencionas jamais poderia discordar:
> "*Se por algum motivo em particular não achasse qualquer utilidade* na existência das ervas daninhas no meu jardim..."
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MSantos (7 Fev 2010 às 12:28)

Eu não tenho nada contra as palmeiras penso que são bastante bonitas, mas acho que em Portugal plantam-se palmeiras a mais, hoje em dia quase todos os parques ou jardins têm palmeiras existem muitas plantas bonitas muitas delas nativas de Portugal que se poderia plantar nos jardins

Quanto ao facto das palmeiras estarem a morrer pode ser um oportunidade para diversificar as plantas dos nossos jardins e não optar sempre pelas palmeiras, mas não deixa de ser triste que alguns exemplares de grande dimensão e beleza ser percam


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Fev 2010 às 13:24)

MSantos disse:


> Eu não tenho nada contra as palmeiras penso que são bastante bonitas, mas acho que em Portugal plantam-se palmeiras a mais, hoje em dia quase todos os parques ou jardins têm palmeiras existem muitas plantas bonitas muitas delas nativas de Portugal que se poderia plantar nos jardins



Penso que pretendes colocar a questão num ponto que visivelmente também de certo modo me preocupa pelo facto de se tratar "a meu ver" de um hábito que parece que veio para ficar. 

Portugal climaticamente é diversificado e por isso multifacetado apesar de tão pequeno. Penso que não faz sentido termos jardins públicos ou privados em certas zonas com espécies que nem minimamente lhes correspondem.

Indo a extremos, que infelizmente já observei, "Acho" um perfeito absurdo tanto haver espécies de palmeiras em jardins no Norte como vidoeiros de casca branca no Algarve! Penso que seja descaracterização a mais e revela falta de sensibilidade a vários níveis...

Se às palmeiras no Norte poderíamos apelidar de um dos já muitos algarvismos, o que dizer das situações inversas? 
Bom, em matéria de descaracterização, o nosso País vai de mal a pior; nunca antes por cá se discutiu tanto a força da identidade como também na mesma proporção se assiste a uma maré contrária que respondendo sempre a interesses de qualidade duvidosa, perpetua um conjunto de situações que há muito deviam ser erradicadas.


----------

